# mount: /dev/... operation not permitted



## aharonf (Feb 24, 2009)

I have new Dell Power Edge 1750 with two cpus.  I am having a problem with mounting disks.

1. I created the configuration I wanted on the root disk.  Then I did a disk to disk copy to another disk, using the dd command.  Then I run fsck on that disk.  When I try to mount it using the command "mount /dev/da1s1a" I get "mount /dev/da1s1a: operation not permitted".  The disk is copied properly and does work as a root disk on another server, fdisk shows the disk to properly partitioned.

2. Next I put in a RAID eSATA card and connected two 1TB disks to it. I created a RAID1 with the card BIOS as well as with atacontrol.  "atacontrol status ar0" shows the proper status.  I then used fdisk and flabel through sysinstall to slice and partition the array. Again I get the same response when trying to mount it.

Any help is appreciated.

Aharon


----------



## aharonf (Feb 25, 2009)

I have found the solution to number 2.  sysinstall simply does not run newfs when run from an installed os.  I run newfs and it works.  

Number 1 is still not solved.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 25, 2009)

aharonf said:
			
		

> 1. I created the configuration I wanted on the root disk.  Then I did a disk to disk copy to another disk, using the dd command.  Then I run fsck on that disk.  When I try to mount it using the command "mount /dev/da1s1a" I get "mount /dev/da1s1a: operation not permitted".



Remounting root partition as root partition is not permitted.

You should be able to:

```
mount /dev/da1s1a /mnt
```


----------



## aharonf (Feb 26, 2009)

Not trying to mount it as root partition.  The command was:
mkdir /disk1
mount /dev/... /disk1


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 26, 2009)

Ruling out the possible causes:
- you're not root (unlikely)
- you're in a jail
- kern.securelevel is interfering, though I can't see from security(7) why it would

There's no other causes I can see for EPERM to be returned, without digging into lower levels, like geom.


----------

